

OS-Agnostic Kernel Level Anti-Virus for Embedded Devices - habosa
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/511331/startup-offers-to-protect-printers-phones-and-other-devices-from-hackers/

======
habosa
[http://gizmodo.com/5986960/meet-the-symbiote-the-ironclad-
ad...](http://gizmodo.com/5986960/meet-the-symbiote-the-ironclad-adaptable-
future-of-antivirus-protection)

Another discussion on the same topic, however it is more editorialized and I
am always hesitant to post Gawker content on HN.

